# молдавские народные песни



## vadic (16 Окт 2013)

Сирба C-dur oбработка V.Pandelescu


----------



## Alexei (17 Окт 2013)

Vadic,
это 
Oleg Antoci Piesa1 beforeDaud 0000 2721  -- замечательно, что это пригодилось!

А как насчёт продолжения сюиты -- Oleg Antoci Piesa2 afterDaud 6040 8791 ?

Числа в названии указывают с какого до какого видео фрэйма взяты из сюиты.


----------



## Valah (17 Окт 2013)

Мне кажется, что это не части сюиты а просто две композиции исполняемые в одном концерте Олегом Анточи. У него много интересных композиций, я не исключаю что есть и ноты, но обычно ребята снимают на слух...


----------

